# Native Instruments Service Center error



## OrsusMetal (Sep 21, 2012)

So I just bought Studio One and it came with Native Instruments Komplete Elements. Was super stoked. 

Went and installed Studio One. 
Went and activated Studio One. 
Went and installed Komplete Elements. 
Went to activate Komplete Elements......

And Service Center won't open. Everytime I open it up Windows quickly pops up saying that Service Center isn't responding and is looking for a solution. Picture below. Then it says it can't find anything so it is closing it down.







Some more insight:

I run Windows 7, 32bit. This is not my first time owning Native Instrument products. A few years ago I bought my Presonus Firestudio Mobile and it came with a tiny bundle of stuff. One of which was Guitar Rig 2 or something and their Kore Player. Both had to be registered and activated through their Service Center. I had no issues with it at all. Now, about a year ago (or something along those lines) I tried to use the Kore Player and it popped up saying that my product wasn't registered or activated. So I shrug it off and go to open the Service Center to see what is going on and BAM. Same message that I'm getting now. Now, since I never really used the Kore Player or GR2 back then, I didn't really care.

So now that I am seeing this error again, I thought maybe it had to do with my older NI products. So I went ahead and uninstalled every instance of NI and their products on my computer. Then I went ahead and reinstalled Studio One and all of it's components and Komplete Elements. No difference. Still receiving the same error.

I go to send an email to Native Instruments tech support and right after I find out that they don't offer support for products that are free/aren't purchased through them. So my old Kore Player/GR2 won't get support as well as my Komplete Elements.  Shit.

Last thing I tried was calling Sweetwater where I purchased the software. The tech department did that whole thing where they logged onto my computer and tried to fix it, but couldn't figure out how to fix it. They said they were going to call NI and get back to me. No idea how long that will be, though.



TL;DR - Windows keeps shutting down Service Center so I can't register my new product. Since it was a bundle not purchased from them, I get no tech support from NI. Anyone encounter this before?


----------



## axxessdenied (Sep 21, 2012)

Hmmm, I would post on the studio one forums in the tech support area see if anyone can help you out there.

I have everything installed with Studio One 2 Pro edition except all the NI Komplete stuff. Wish I could help you


----------



## OrsusMetal (Sep 28, 2012)

Got it all worked out finally. I'm posting the solution since everyone that seems to have had this issue never posts how they fixed it.

SOLUTION:

There is a bug in Windows Internet Explorer 9 that will crash Service Center when it opens.

To fix you have to remove IE9 or roll back to IE8.

Go Start > search "features and programs" > click "view installed updates" > scroll down and right click on "Windows Internet Explorer 9" > click "Uninstall" > restart computer.


That is what fixed it for me. NI also had me uninstall Service Center as well as all of it's registry in regedit, but that didn't fix the issue. They said they weren't sure why the first person I had talked to didn't recommend I uninstall IE9.


----------

